# Chief's Ragin Bull Salsa



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 19, 2020)

Iv'e posted this recipe before.  However, we have new people on DC.  I have recently made this salsa and shared it with new people in the area (I'm the new person in the area and have shared it here), and they loved it.  Be warned, only try this recipe if you are a true pepperhead, and love super-hot, spice foods.  To give you an idea of where this is going, Tobasco sauce is water in heat level compared to this salsa.

The various peppers, vegetables, and herbs create w wonderful, rich, and complex flavor that is perfect o top of a grilled burger, mixed onto a bowl of chili con carne, scooped up ice cold with tortilla chips, or mixed in with rice, or hash, or even scrambled eggs.  Once you try it, if you can handle the heat, you will find endless uses for it.

Ingredients:
10 ripe, roma tomatoes, or a #10 can of roma tomatoes/with can juice
8 dried Japone peppers
1 fresh Serano pepper
3 fresh Anaheim Peppers
2 medium, yellow onions
1/4 cup chiffonade of cilantro
1/2 cup drianed sweet corn kernels1 red bell pepper
1 yellow bell pepper
2 tbs. hot chili powder
1/4 tsp. 7-pod Duglah powder
1/4 tsp. Trinidad Scorpion Maruga powder
1/4 tsp. Ghost Pepper powder
1/4 tsp. Carolina Reaper powder
1/2 cup key line juice (or lime juice)
4 cloves fresh garlic, minced
2 tsp. celery seed
2 cups water if using fresh tomatoes
1 cup water if using canned tomatoes

If using fresh tomatoes, blanch and peel them.  Dice the tomatoes.  Keep all tomato liquid.  If using canned tomatoes, dice them into little chunks.m  Chop all peppers and onions into 1/3 inch chunks.  Add all ingredients into a large, SS stew or soup pot.  Bring to a simmer.  Cook uncovered for 1 hour, steering every 10 minutes or so to cook veggies and reduce liquid.

Taste and correct the seasoning

oh, by the yay, this recipe is called Raging Bull Salsa

Enjoy

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

